# Bear/Jennings module



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

So,I purchased a Jennings trophy master carbon twill bow for my brother who fell on hard times and had to sell his own bow.Problem is that I'm pretty sure it'll be too long of draw for him w/current w3 module in it.Now,I have no idea the range of adjustment of this cam,what module corresponds to what length,etc.I'm looking to get him to a 27" draw length.If anyone has an old W5 module lying around somewhere wanting to sell or donate its think it's what is needed here.If anyone has any info or help in the settings of this bow/cam,send em.I wanna get him up and shooting ASAP.Thanks all.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Where you located.I think I have one in 28".Let me look for it and I will get back to you.Im in Ashtabula county,so if you would want it 5 bucks and a dollar or 2 for shipping.Or pick it up if your close.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm down in pickaway county south of Columbus.Let me get the bow( arriving on the 7th) just to verify that it's too long and I'll hit you up.That price is fine and thank you.And so I get confirmation to my small bit of knowledge of these module/cams,is that 28" a W4 mod.?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

sorry bud,only bear/jennings mod i found in my collection in 27" and 28" are the rockstops.Im not sure if those would work or not.You could call Escalade sports and ask if the would or if they have mods. for that bow.If you dont know thats who makes bear and did make the last of the jennings.http://www.escaladesports.com/


----------

